
Your Startup Is About to Fail. Here Are 20 Reasons Why: - alexgotoi
https://medium.com/the-mission/your-startup-is-about-to-fail-here-are-20-reasons-why-26d18a2077bf#.dqcip8j76
======
sean_patel
TLDR; Click-baity post with an embedded click-baity Infographic. This one =>
[https://cdn-images-1.medium.com/max/800/1*BDJfg5ExzCcmIOOYf6...](https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/800/1*BDJfg5ExzCcmIOOYf65vlw.jpeg)

~~~
contingencies
Perhaps we need a URI schema that allows us to instruct browsers to crop the
bottom 'x%' or 'x pixels' from an image when linking to it. Maybe a CSS-in-URI
hack? Could make a website to do that by generating a wrapper page easily
enough.

